# Mass layoffs?



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone get put on furlough ? I have a few buddies in border patrol that got notice today.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

My sis works for DOD as a civilian. Just emailed her; she's in the office doing the "orderly shutdown" thing, waiting for the order to leave. They've heard rumors of "reduction in force" there, too...everyone's just keeping their finger's crossed.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

AFRL got tired of the budget crap. They reprogrammed some FY13 money to cover payroll for a short while in case the shutdown happened, so I'll be at work here in a bit on regular schedule.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

PipLogan said:


> Anyone get put on furlough ? I have a few buddies in border patrol that got notice today.


Daughter was told yesterday (Monday) not to come in until called. Son-in-law is still working. They don't have children and minimal expenses, they will be OK.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*IS this a charade?*

Is this shut down of the government a charade to allow a changing of federal agents and to allow a "take over" by those who were trained this summer?


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

My son works for the DOD as an Air Force mechanic and my brother is a supervisor with the Dept. of Reclamation.
Both are sitting at home today and have no idea when they will go back to work.
My brother said he doesn't know how it will work out when the systems are overwhelmed by the recent heavy rain. We may find out the hard way when it floods in the valley.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Dang, I'm sorry to here all the woes. I'm curious how this plays out.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Did you ever notice that the Unessential employees are the ones that get the work done?

And the Essential employees are the ones that caused the mess?


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

the paper said it was more than a 100 people in our county alone...


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

It's not like most of these will be missed. Besides congress will vote them back pay but we still get no work.


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

cnsper said:


> It's not like most of these will be missed. Besides congress will vote them back pay but we still get no work.


Yea right there just lazy gubbermnt workers anyway right ?

Google it genius. Here's just the first one that came up when I did.

http://www.620wtmj.com/news/local/Nearly-200-furloughed-at-128th-Refueling-Wing-due-to-shutdown-226054571.html


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

cnsper said:


> Besides congress will vote them back pay but we still get no work.


Yeah, isn't that what happened last time too?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

libprepper said:


> Yea right there just lazy gubbermnt workers anyway right ?
> 
> Google it genius. Here's just the first one that came up when I did.
> 
> http://www.620wtmj.com/news/local/Nearly-200-furloughed-at-128th-Refueling-Wing-due-to-shutdown-226054571.html


Your arguments hold as much water as a colander.

Those were National Guard members.... You know, one weekend a month and a week in the summer.... bla bla bla....

So in other words we had them working and training just because there was money. If they were really and truly needed at the moment they would not be furloughed.

Sorry but the priority needs to be on the active military and not the guards.

For over 20 years I installed phone systems in many, many government offices. You get a bad taste when you see people sleeping in their offices and cubicles when they should be working..... Yeah they were Obummer voters.....


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

If we don't need these people now, we didn't need them before, the government has gotten to big, it's time to downsize. I've been to several federal parks and there are way more people there than needed to do the job. actually, they should abolish the marshals, the border patrol, homeland security, the air marshals, bring our military home and let them do those jobs for half the money. Everyone wants to take care of the debt, have lower taxes ect long as it's the other guy who get laid off.. it's like everyone wants a garbage dump, but not in their neighborhood. 
I'm surprised at how many people on here and in America that just don't get it yet, WE'RE broke, 18 trillion and climbing in debt, before it's over we're all going to sacrifice, some a lot more than others but then again, it's let the next generation suffer long as we get thru ours. 
everyone was peod when the gov bailed out auto companies and banks, there's no one to bail out America but us and the can has been kicked down the rd far enough, we,ve run out of rd. this site is and has been about preparing for survival, must be no one has been reading, just making statements.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow some of the replies are cold blooded. I can't argue that our government is not bloated. However the lazy civil servant that sleeps is not the norm in my experience. Maybe this is the beginning of the end. The reality is that 800,000 Americans just lost thier job for the forseable future. Now if they have a spouse and 2 kids thats 3.2 million Americans directly affected, including women and children. 

On a positive note I bet the new prepper count just went up.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Wow some of the replies are cold blooded. I can't argue that our government is not bloated. However the lazy civil servant that sleeps is not the norm in my experience. Maybe this is the beginning of the end. The reality is that 800,000 Americans just lost thier job for the forseable future. Now if they have a spouse and 2 kids thats 3.2 million Americans directly affected, including women and children.
> 
> On a positive note I bet the new prepper count just went up.


 the government says they were no essential employees, non essential really means living off of the government performing a job that shouldn't be performed by the government.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Is this shut down of the government a charade to allow a changing of federal agents and to allow a "take over" by those who were trained this summer?


No. There's been something like 17 government shutdowns since 1976. I don't see it as a cover for anything. The government has been weeding out people who don't agree with them. Like Christians in the military.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Here in the mortgage business, we are at a bit of a standstill since so many loans are Fannie, Freddie, FHA, and VA. We are supposed to have an update this afternoon to see if we will keep working.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

TheLazyL said:


> Did you ever notice that the Unessential employees are the ones that get the work done?
> 
> And the Essential employees are the ones that caused the mess?


Actually, for once, this isn't the case. All of my lieutenants, majors, and colonels are furloughed without pay. We have sergeants running things, and it is infinitely more smooth and efficient!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

cnsper said:


> It's not like most of these will be missed. Besides congress will vote them back pay but we still get no work.


Nope. It has already been established that those who are deemed "essential" must report for work and there is no guarantee of pay. Those who were told to stay home have already been told that they will not be paid.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

lotsoflead said:


> the government says they were no essential employees, non essential really means living off of the government performing a job that shouldn't be performed by the government.


Not true. In my police department alone (not in the greater agency) the "non-essential" employees include all of our training staff, our office staff, our legal department, our logistics department, our auto maintenance people, several specialty units, and everyone over the rank of sergeant, excluding the captains. Those are necessary jobs (okay, maybe not the majors, colonels, and chief) which cannot be done by your average patrol officer.

It's not like there are 800,000 people who work for the Department of Redundancy and Unnecessarily Staffed Positions.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

PipLogan said:


> Anyone get put on furlough ? I have a few buddies in border patrol that got notice today.


What about the folks on the side of the coin ... the folks that have lost their job because of obama care ... or the folks that had their hours cut into the quick. (now working 2 or 3 jobs just to make the ends meet.

I'm sorry about the furloughs but there are two sides to the coin. (Then you toss in the dog and pony show in D.C.)

... :gaah:


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

*Andi said:


> What about the folks on the side of the coin ... the folks that have lost their job because of obama care ... or the folks that had their hours cut into the quick. (now working 2 or 3 jobs just to make the ends meet.
> 
> I'm sorry about the furloughs but their are two sides to the coin. (Then you toss in the dog and pony show in D.C.)
> 
> ... :gaah:


Coins and dogs and ponies, oh my!



You are absolutely correct; the impact of this shutdown just keeps getting deeper the more that you consider all of the various implications.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

They laid off all the National Park personnel . just in time for deer season !


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

*Andi said:


> What about the folks on the side of the coin ... the folks that have lost their job because of obama care ... or the folks that had their hours cut into the quick. (now working 2 or 3 jobs just to make the ends meet.
> 
> I'm sorry about the furloughs but their are two sides to the coin. (Then you toss in the dog and pony show in D.C.)
> 
> ... :gaah:


Didn't mean any disrespect to the folks who have lost their jobs before this mess started.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> If we don't need these people now, we didn't need them before, the government has gotten to big, it's time to downsize. I've been to several federal parks and there are way more people there than needed to do the job. actually, they should abolish the marshals, the border patrol, homeland security, the air marshals, bring our military home and let them do those jobs for half the money. Everyone wants to take care of the debt, have lower taxes ect long as it's the other guy who get laid off.. it's like everyone wants a garbage dump, but not in their neighborhood.
> I'm surprised at how many people on here and in America that just don't get it yet, WE'RE broke, 18 trillion and climbing in debt, before it's over we're all going to sacrifice, some a lot more than others but then again, it's let the next generation suffer long as we get thru ours.
> everyone was peod when the gov bailed out auto companies and banks, there's no one to bail out America but us and the can has been kicked down the rd far enough, we,ve run out of rd. this site is and has been about preparing for survival, must be no one has been reading, just making statements.


I just visited a link of a national park about the shutdown....guess what??
The parks are being handled by necessary personnel and know what this does??
IT SHOULD SHOW WHERE WASTE IS AND SHOULD SAVE LOTS OF MONEY WHEN THESE PERSONNEL AT HOME NOW AND NOT SECURING THE PARKS ARE GIVEN THEIR BLUE SLIPS.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

OK you young pups!

That year I _was_ going to make a personal all time high of $10,000. Then just before Christmas gasoline soared to $1 a gallon. I was out of work for 9 months. Wife had work and we didn't have children. House mortgage was $89.02 a month and no other debts. We got by.

During those 9 months I figured it was time to find a career that wasn't tied so close to manufacturing.

Went to work for a small Town (government job). Worked 55 to 60 hours a week at got paid for 40. Pay was not great but I had a job for life. Well as long as I didn't get 2 of the 3 Town Fathers mad at me or some relation of theirs wanted my income.

Then 2 children and the wife working as a full time stay at home mom. Money was tight but we made ends meet by doing without.

What got me thinking is when the Lady in front of me in the check out lane bought ALL of the chocolate covered long johns in the display case with food stamps. I had just enough money in change to by the gallon of milk for the kids.

Then after a Sunday evening church service wife informs me a bunch of us were meeting at Dairy Queen. I had enough money to pay for the Wife's Sunday and a small fries to split between our 2 kids. About broke my heart I couldn't do better. Started thinking about another career change.

So I've said all of that to set the stage for this:

I'm sorry if lackluster economy caused you to experienced a employment downturn or layoff.

I'm sorry if your employer needs to trims costs to remain competitive and that decision has hurt your family.

I'm sorry if your job went "poof" or you have medical conditions.

I'm sorry if your finances (my daughter is included) are effected by the current government "shut down".

I'm sorry you have college degree and are flipping burgers for a living.

Is it Fair? Fair is where you go to buy cotton candy. Welcome to Life 101.

Pull up your boot straps. Do without that newer car, boat, dress, purse, cell phone with unlimited data. Get off your duff. Change careers. Move. Get a 2nd job. Opportunities are out there but you will have go knocking.

And if you refuse to do so then trying to get my sympathy on national news or on the Internet ain't going to work with me.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I know we still have tons of waste in government workers. We have tons of waste in private industry workers too, but the government workers cost all of us revenue while the private industry waste costs much less on the individual level.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

PipLogan said:


> Anyone get put on furlough ? I have a few buddies in border patrol that got notice today.


Hmm .. wonder if this means that I could go state-side without having my passport ... open borders again!

GS and MMM - I might just come and see you if you don't cross this direction first :laugh:


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

tenOC said:


> I know we still have tons of waste in government workers. We have tons of waste in private industry workers too, but the government workers cost all of us revenue while the private industry waste costs much less on the individual level.


Private company.

We _had_ a 2 employee department. If the company was lucky they'd work 2 or 3 hours a day and get paid for 8. Management has a non-confrontational mentality so they increase the department to 4 employees so the work would get done. Then at years end no money for the promised bonus or cost of living increase...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Hmm .. wonder if this means that I could go state-side without having my passport ... open borders again!


Don't you mean still?


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> Hmm .. wonder if this means that I could go state-side without having my passport ... open borders again!
> 
> GS and MMM - I might just come and see you if you don't cross this direction first :laugh:


Bush up in your Spanish and you would be good to go


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

PipLogan said:


> Bush up in your Spanish and you would be good to go


Parlez-vous français?

:dunno:


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> Parlez-vous français?
> 
> :dunno:


Esto está bastante bien mi amigo canadiense.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I am sorry for all the fed employees who are out of work right now but just cause you have a fed job is no promise of lifelong emplotment. For every fed worker with a sad song there are 2 or 3 private sector who can sing the same song too. If the fed gov never went back to work would most people miss it?? Doubtful. There are still plenty of levels of gov left over to manage your life for you. The biggest problem is too many levels of gov for what we need and not enough private sector jobs to pay for the fed ones. And before anyone throws rocks at me I will admit I work for a city but still do plenty of sidework just in case the city work one day vanishes. I have no desire to sing the sad song so I am planning ahead cause in a collapse who really knows what will happen. As a rich man once told me, "Dig your well before you're thirsty!"


----------

